# help to learn to build a blur-based rom



## nhlflash (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey guys, this is my first post here on rootzwiki but ive been around surfing for a long time. I was wondering if anyone could help me to build a rom from the stock blur, instead of from source. I've read alot about building and compiling roms from source, but i couldn't find anything on all on building from the out of the box build. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks and keep up the great work current developers.


----------

